# Evening Rituals?



## Neen (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm wondering what you all do to relax and unwind at the end of the day? I need some ideas' on how to relax at night, becuase i'm highly stressed and it's really taken a toll on my body recently, to the point where i feel 100, and i'm 24. Yikes! I know stress can really damage your body, so i'm trying to prevent me from having a breakdown ect... What do you all do before bed? Drink a cup of warm tea? Take a hot bath? meditation? yoga? Thanks!


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 22, 2008)

About 30 minutes before I go to bed, and having already showered, I play some music, lay on the ground with my feet elevated on my chair in order to deload my spine. After about 5 minutes of that, I perform very basic but comprehensive mobility work for about 5 mins, and then I perform a hamstring stretch, a quad and hip flexor stretch, a thoraic spine stretch and a shoulder stretch, brush my teeth and then go to sleep. Oh, and I take my final 3 fish oil capsules of the day with a full bottle of water.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 23, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> About 30 minutes before I go to bed, and having already showered, I play some music, lay on the ground with my feet elevated on my chair in order to deload my spine. After about 5 minutes of that, I perform very basic but comprehensive mobility work for about 5 mins, and then I perform a hamstring stretch, a quad and hip flexor stretch, a thoraic spine stretch and a shoulder stretch, brush my teeth and then go to sleep. Oh, and I take my final 3 fish oil capsules of the day with a full bottle of water.



As soon as you get home from work, give yourself several minutes to consciously leave your work AT WORK. "Work ends now. I will no longer think/worry about that report, proposal, analysis, email, whatever." You wouldn't believe how much the constant accessibility, tick-tock nonstop work day has burned workers down. Chill out, have a cup of green tea or a tall glass of water, and purposefully "clock out" of your workday mentality. Then, do some meditation, read a book, do some yoga or working out or whatever.


----------



## Emma (Mar 23, 2008)

I usually have a few joints over the evening and then I'm ready for sleepy time by about half 10. I'm usually asleep within a few minutes of getting into bed.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> About 30 minutes before I go to bed, and having already showered, I play some music, lay on the ground with my feet elevated on my chair in order to deload my spine. After about 5 minutes of that, I perform very basic but comprehensive mobility work for about 5 mins, and then I perform a hamstring stretch, a quad and hip flexor stretch, a thoraic spine stretch and a shoulder stretch, brush my teeth and then go to sleep. Oh, and I take my final 3 fish oil capsules of the day with a full bottle of water.



Comperic, I am envious of you athletic abilities. Taking a shower for me involves sitting down and it still wears me out. Also, if I were to lay on the ground (or fall), I would be down there for a while. For me, it is hell getting up off the floor. As to stretches, I usually strain and injure quite a few of my muscles when attempting to get off the floor without doing any specific exercises. 


I am also envious of the music playing. In my house, usually the last thing I hear before bedtime is hubby's TV programs blaring in the background. He loves westerns, so the shows usually in lots of gunfire, Indian war whoops, or cattle stampedes.

I don't take fish oil capsules, but do take a generic sleeping pill. I wouldn't dare drink a full bottle of water a bedtime tho. I would find myself waking up after a few hours to make an urgent bathroom pottie run.


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 23, 2008)

love dubh said:


> As soon as you get home from work, give yourself several minutes to consciously leave your work AT WORK. "Work ends now. I will no longer think/worry about that report, proposal, analysis, email, whatever." You wouldn't believe how much the constant accessibility, tick-tock nonstop work day has burned workers down. Chill out, have a cup of green tea or a tall glass of water, and purposefully "clock out" of your workday mentality. Then, do some meditation, read a book, do some yoga or working out or whatever.



I am confused. By quoting me, were you addressing the above statement directly to me? Or did you accidentally quote me?


----------



## love dubh (Mar 23, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> I am confused. By quoting me, were you addressing the above statement directly to me? Or did you accidentally quote me?



Ah, I meant for support your suggestions. Also, to offer a modified version of spinal decompression...but I could not find one suitable for a large woman (no offense). I wouldn't want to suggest anything that might get ya hurt.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 2, 2008)

I like to read, in fact almost all my down time is reading. Sex of course is another way to put me right to sleep LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 2, 2008)

I practice yoga several times a week -- and it really quiets my mind/spirit.

At the end of each day, I take a nice long shower using my fave body wash (I really like Origin's Calm To Your Senses) and then use a nice rich body creme (Origin's has a matching Calm To Your Senses one)...Depending on my mood, I put on my silk pj's or a chemise. Go to my kitchen and put on a big pot of water to make tea -- most nights it's decaf chai (with milk and sugar), but some nights I'll do chamomile, with a tea cake to munch on.

Then I read a good book (about a chapter or two) or journal until I'm droopy eyed and lulled to sleep. 

Oh but I must mention that my television is off...at least an hour before bed. If there is any noise in the bedroom its a cd of natural sounds like rain or something.


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I practice yoga several times a week -- and it really quiets my mind/spirit.
> 
> At the end of each day, I take a nice long shower using my fave body wash (I really like Origin's Calm To Your Senses) and then use a nice rich body creme (Origin's has a matching Calm To Your Senses one)...Depending on my mood, I put on my silk pj's or a chemise. Go to my kitchen and put on a big pot of water to make tea -- most nights it's decaf chai (with milk and sugar), but some nights I'll do chamomile, with a tea cake to munch on.
> 
> ...



You are so cool, I needed some nice chilled Ashmamma influence in my life right now. Thank you 


BTW Origins Calm to your senses = Lushness


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 2, 2008)

Red said:


> You are so cool, I needed some nice chilled Ashmamma influence in my life right now. Thank you
> 
> 
> BTW Origins Calm to your senses = Lushness



Girl, I love Calm to your Senses! It's lovely...just lovely.

You should come visit...and you can have more chilled influence, for free!


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Girl, I love Calm to your Senses! It's lovely...just lovely.
> 
> You should come visit...and you can have more chilled influence, for free!



Well not too sure where abouts you are but I am thinking of getting over for the Memorial day weekend bash thingie in Boston! Yay!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 2, 2008)

Red said:


> Well not too sure where abouts you are but I am thinking of getting over for the Memorial day weekend bash thingie in Boston! Yay!



Oh how nice! I plan to be traveling at that time as well...Oh and I'm in Chicago.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost every night I relax in the tub with a good book. I love to read and this is about the only time I can find to have enough quiet time to read. However, I couldn't tell you how many books I've ruined by reading in the tub, but it's all worth it.

Another thing I always do after my bath is to put on special lavendar scented aromatherapy lotion from Bath and Body Works; definitely helps to continue the relaxation.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Almost every night I relax in the tub with a good book. I love to read and this is about the only time I can find to have enough quiet time to read. However, I couldn't tell you how many books I've ruined by reading in the tub, but it's all worth it.
> 
> Another thing I always do after my bath is to put on special lavendar scented aromatherapy lotion from Bath and Body Works; definitely helps to continue the relaxation.



Oh to have a tub I could fit into. Reading in the tub would be my evening relaxation ritual again (haven't had the pleasure since college). Someday, one way or another, me + tub + a good book will be reunited again.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 2, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh to have a tub I could fit into. Reading in the tub would be my evening relaxation ritual again (haven't had the pleasure since college). Someday, one way or another, me + tub + a good book will be reunited again.



I'm lucky to have a nice size garden tub. I'm dreading when Dan and I move though, because I may not have that size of tub anymore


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 2, 2008)

Xanax.

<3 better living through pharmacology.


----------



## amber83 (Apr 3, 2008)

I ususally go home and get dinner out of the way, as I try to eat before 6 or 7p.m. After that, it's either to the gym, or I go out shopping or sometimes I'm just a slug and lay around. Later in the evening, I study Dutch lessons for awhile, then I shower, and begin watching George Lopez and the Fresh Prince of Bel Air. I generally fall asleep after an hour.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh how nice! I plan to be traveling at that time as well...Oh and I'm in Chicago.




I think you could write a book. A guide to calm and groovy living. I'd buy it. I also think most of the people in Britain should read it too, this place is oh so stressy.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Grey Goose and sex....nothing better! Aaaahhhhhhh......nice!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2008)

I drink until it all goes black.

No I don't actually. I find that what I need to unwind changes every day, but snuggling under the covers and watching a movie with the pets usually does the trick. It's more a time thing for me. I have to have a couple of hours in which to do it, or I feel still wound up in the morning. So even if I get home at midnight, I still have to do it.


----------

